# just an idea



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Whoever plays call of duty on the Xbox should play. Again just an idea!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Really?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Call of Duty is for 12 year olds who like calling other people names online...


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

LoL just an idea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I have an idea...

Stop clogging the threads with useless posts and go play COD.

Again, just an idea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

All I did make a suggestion. If u don't like it. Don't read it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Moved to off topic


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

I play Call Of Duty: MW3 on my XBOX... and I'm not 12.

Hit me up sometime... my gamertag is: YouriPhoneSucks


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hahaha great name. I'll be on in a couple hours . Spending time with the kids. Mine is powinthekisseer
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm 21 and I play MW3 on Xbox, great stress reliever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I'm 21 and I play MW3 on Xbox, great stress reliever.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Call of Duty is for 12 year olds who like calling other people names online...


What about 23 year olds who like calling people names online?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Or you can join the ARMY to experience actual stuff


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> I'm 21 and I play MW3 on Xbox, great stress reliever.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I find it causes more stress than it relieves.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> All I did make a suggestion. If u don't like it. Don't read it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I come here to read Galaxy Nexus posts. Post in the correct thread and I won't read it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> I find it causes more stress than it relieves.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


LOL sometimes that is true!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I would but I have a ps3. I just mute the 12 year olds blabing. They are easy to kill as they do more actual trash talk than to show actual skill.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Or you can join the ARMY to experience actual stuff


I'd rather avoid killing people in real life, thanks.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> I'd rather avoid killing people in real life, thanks.


+1
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

GT = TrentonCanHazXB

Add me and I'll join with you when I'm on live. sick of playing pubs by myself.

Just got my Nexus back today!.... hated the damn razr.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Will do ... plan on be on soon .... see I thought this topic would be a good idea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

